# حل لغز الأصل الفصيح للنداء بالعامي "يا عمو، يا خالو" وأخيراً



## Silky_Sword

منذ سنين طويلة وأنا أهوى تشريح الكلمات العامية بالتمعن فيها لاستخلاص الأصل الفصيح منها، وكنت أقف محتاراً دائماً عندما أسمعنا نحن في بلاد الشام، ومثلنا أهل مصر وربما العراق، حين ننادي أعمامنا وعماتنا وأخوالنا وخالاتنا بالعامية بصيغ على هذا النحو: "يا عمو، يا عمتو، يا خالو، يا خالتو"، فكنت أحتار في أصل حرف الواو ذاك في آخر الكلمة، ويشق علي عدم قدرتي على الرجوع بالأصل الفصيح المقصود، إلـــــــى أن سمعت حواراً في مسلسل تاريخي كان هو الشرارة التي قدحت زند الحل في نظري!!!!!  فقد كان المخاطب ينادي عمّه قائلاً له: "يا عمُّ!" بالشدة والضمة على حرف الميم!!! فبهذا اتضح لي أصل تلك ’الواو‘ في الكلمات العامية المذكورة أعلاه!!!! 


وبالقياس، فستقول: يا خالةُ (بضم التاء المربوطة) ويا عمَّةُ، ويا خالُ، كلها مضمومة لموقعها في الجملة، ثم تتُبعها باقي كلامك الموجه إلى أولئك الافراد  وبهذا أعتقد نكون حللنا هذا اللغز الذي ربما شغل متعلمي العربية فسألوا معلهم أو غيره ذات يوم عن سر حرف الواو ذاك في تلك الكلمات ومن أين أتى!! فالآن بوسعنا أن نجيبهم )))

أنا سعييييييييييييد بهذا الاكتشاف -على الأقل في عالمي الشخصي، فلربما سبقني إليه كثيرون 
​


----------

